# Morning walk with "RIP" the Weimeraner



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2006)

Great morning for the season opener. The dog was flawless.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great pic there Bill!
Good looking dog as well!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats on the hunt Wild Bill, awesome picture !!!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

he is one handsome pup  and he must flush well, good pic


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

justund223 said:


> he is one handsome pup  and he must flush well, good pic


He must Point real well.


----------

